# Pregunta sobre consumo de un relé



## sistemasorp (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo un relé RA12W-K cuyo datasheet es este: http://www.fcai.fujitsu.com/pdf/ra.pdf

Mi pregunta es simple. ¿Cuanto consume este relé según el datasheet? Según hecho cuentas 12 voltios / 960 ohm. = 12,5 ma. Sin embargo me parece muy poco para un relé cuando lo normal más de 50 ma. ¿He hecho mal el cálculo?

Suponiendo que esté bien el cálculo, tengo pensando usar un transistor BC237B cuyo datasheet es este: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/BC237.pdf

He hecho el cálculo para saber qué resistencia poner entre la salida de un pin del pic a la base del transistor:

12,5 ma / 200 hfe = 0,0625 ma
(5v - 0,7 vbe) / 0,0000625 = 68800 ohm.

Es decir que tendría que ponerle una resistenca de 68K para que funcionase. ¿Es demasiado?, ¿Me he equivocado?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 24, 2009)

sistemasorp dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo un relé RA12W-K cuyo datasheet es este: http://www.fcai.fujitsu.com/pdf/ra.pdf
> Mi pregunta es simple. ¿Cuanto consume este relé según el datasheet? Según hecho cuentas 12 voltios / 960 ohm. = 12,5 ma. Sin embargo me parece muy poco para un relé cuando lo normal más de 50 ma. ¿He hecho mal el cálculo?


El calculo esta bien.
Y si, 50mA es un valor "normal", pero este es un relay de "ultra-alta sensibilidad".



> Suponiendo que esté bien el cálculo, tengo pensando usar un transistor BC237B cuyo datasheet es este: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/BC237.pdf
> 
> He hecho el cálculo para saber qué resistencia poner entre la salida de un pin del pic a la base del transistor:
> 
> ...


Mas o menos.   
El hfe es una ganancia correspondiente al transistor trabajando en zona lineal, un valor que ademas no es constante.
Para pegar correctamente el relay el transistor tiene que *saturar*, pero lamentablemente no siempre figuran en el datasheet los valores para diferentes corrientes de colector (o tablas).  Estas Ib son bastante mas altas que la que te sale con el hfe.

Pero por suerte para pegar un relay no hace falta hilar tan fino, sabiendo que para que *sature bien* tenes que *estar bien pasado* del valor que corresponderia al de zona lineal, con una Ib 2-3 veces mayor vas a andar comodo --> Rb ~ 33k-27k


----------



## sistemasorp (Nov 24, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> El calculo esta bien.
> Y si, 50mA es un valor "normal", pero este es un relay de "ultra-alta sensibilidad".



Vaya, pues si que estaba confundido. Creía que tenía un relé normal en cuanto a consumo y por eso el valor me parecía extraño. Ahora se aclaran las cosas 



Eduardo dijo:


> Mas o menos.
> El hfe es una ganancia correspondiente al transistor trabajando en zona lineal, un valor que ademas no es constante.
> Para pegar correctamente el relay el transistor tiene que *saturar*, pero lamentablemente no siempre figuran en el datasheet los valores para diferentes corrientes de colector (o tablas).  Estas Ib son bastante mas altas que la que te sale con el hfe.
> 
> Pero por suerte para pegar un relay no hace falta hilar tan fino, sabiendo que para que *sature bien* tenes que *estar bien pasado* del valor que corresponderia al de zona lineal, con una Ib 2-3 veces mayor vas a andar comodo --> Rb ~ 33k-27k



Perfecto, pues probaré con esos valores a ver si consigo hacerlo funcionar. Muchas gracias.


----------

